# What age is considered 'Senior'



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We had a family pet, Zoe, who lived a wonderful life until she went to the bridge at age 14. When Zoe first arrived (she was never discussed or planned, she was a 'pretend' gift to my sister from her boyfriend at the time - A total lie! My sister got her & thought that by saying the b/f gave her as a gift might soften the blow!), my father looked at her when he came home from work & said - "who's is that? It's not staying" .... Long story short - Zoe ended up going to work with my dad everyday, she was his constant companion, and it was only the 2nd time I saw my father cry the day she passed (the 1st time was when his mother died), and to this day, he keeps her collar in the glovebox in his car. I just re-read that - we never really called her Zoe - we called her 'Owie Owie' :wub: 

Sorry, I'm reminiscing ........... Anyways .......

My folks are retiring at the end of this year. They are in the early stages of building a new house, and plan to have that all finished & be moved in, in about 9 months time. Then, they plan to do some travelling around Australia for a couple of months. So they will be ready to welcome a pup (not a young one) after that, in about 12 months time.

Mum is already sold on the idea of a rescue :aktion033: - and I'm working on getting her to take a 'pair' and it seems to be going well! :smilie_daumenpos: They both get so much joy from H & D and I really think a pair would suit them soooo well!

As mum & dad are both 'seniors' themselves, with PLENTY of life left in them yet I might add, they wont be looking for a puppy, but more an 'older' dog (or 2) to love. So my questions are:

1) What age is considered a 'senior' in the dog world? Keeping in mind, that by the time my folks are ready to adopt, they will be in their early/mid 60's.

and 2) - With 'senior' rescues - and I know that it would depend on their background - but, worst case scenario, say there is a pup that has been abused all it's life - is there more difficulty with training and behaviour issues etc?? I guess what I mean is .... can you really teach an older dog new tricks?

Mum & Dad would provide the BEST home for a little fluff (or hopefully 2!) - and in the planning stages of building their new house, they are even considering H & D - making sure the fencing is puppy-proof etc. Love them!

So what should I be looking for? (I'll be leading the search for this little one - or two)
We need to take my folks' age into consideration - although they are both very active & very healthy!
My mum just ADORES snuggle time with H & D, and would ultimately be the primary carer - feeding, grooming etc.
My dad is a bit of a 'handy-man' and likes to potter around - and he just LOVES the company of H & D, and despite being a total 'man' and pretending to be the 'hard' one - he's as soft as butter with them!

Sorry for the ridiculously long post, I just want to try & help them find the best fit for them, and for any possible little one/s that may join them. 

I'd really appreciate any comments, thoughts, opinions etc ....

And here's a picture of our 'Owie Owie' when she was a baby. (sorry, it's scanned from a photo and not great quality)

[attachment=28350:zoe.jpg]


Thanks all!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Jacqui, Bob and I are 63! We have 3 Malts ranging from 2 to 11.
There is no greater, loving, loyal, sensitive, smart and playful companion than a Malt.....you know that. 
I have had many different breeds while growning up ( I still love every one of them even tho they are all at the Bridge) but never have known a breed like the Maltese. For Bob and I these "child like" babies are perfect!
They are great travelers and appreciate going with you! They just snuggle in, if you want to nap or insist that you have to play ( Keeps us on our toes! )  .

We would not take a puppy, at our age, UNLESS we had someone to take it should that need to happen. ( Is that what you have in mind?
I agree that 2 Malts are perfect as they seem to need each other also.
Puppys are fun, no getting around it!!!

There are so many rescues in need of a great home. My heart goes out to them and that would be wonderful for your Parents also. If you could find a pair of Malts :biggrin: . I'm guessing there would be a lot of work in a different way than with puppies but what a wonderful feeling to give a rescue a loving home. Would you be willing to help out and if the time came step in and take them?

We could not handle a bigger dog for our lifestyle now. Our guys are so perfect. To me, 2 Malts would be perfect but we rescued Oz at 6 mo's and we wouldn't part with him for a million dollars :wub: .
There is another 8 mo old that looks like is in need of heart surgery and then a home. Rather than put him down we already said we would find the money and save him and take him until we could find him a forever home.......but.....how can you part with these sweet little ones.

Back to your questions! I would help your folks find 2 (  ) Malts with knowing that one day you may take them. Being a Mom, that would make me feel wonderful to know that my daughter will care for my babies.

Can't wait to hear what you and your folks decide.

Marsha


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Marcha, to answer your question - well, there really is no question, I would absolutely step in if I was ever needed, hopefully that would never be the case!

I just want to help them in finding the right pup (or 2) for them - not too rambunctious for them, yet still playful & fun. They are moving to a coastal area, so this pup (or 2) will have a wonderful life! Daily walks on the beach, trips out on the boat to go fishing etc ........ heck, it makes me want to go & live with them again! LOL


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I think a dog is considered a senior at the age of 7 or 8 years old.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I think a dog is considered a senior at the age of 7 or 8 years old.[/B]


I agree, my vet considers 7 to be 'starting' the senior years. I think it's awesome that your parents are thinking of doing this, Jac. Owie Owie was adorable. What a great picture!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think this is a WONDERFUL idea... and there are many 'adult/mature' pups in rescue that were simply 'displaced' ... with no major problems. 

We in fact got Naddie because she was turned in by owners ... and, yes, she had was a "mess" when rescue got her and she came with "issues" . (She was guessed to be more than one but likely under two.) However ,with time and patience... she has blossomed into one of the best little dogs I've ever had! I was 60 when we got her.


----------

